
A top Valley investor proposes giving every US citizen a share of GDP - burntrelish1273
https://qz.com/1138941/y-combinators-sam-altman-is-proposing-giving-every-us-citizen-a-share-of-gdp/
======
burntrelish1273
28% of US GDP spread across 250M adults would be about $20k/year. This would
be just enough for subsistence-level living. (I live on <$10k/year just fine.)

------
detaro
dupe, discussion of the blog post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15789108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15789108)

